# Hvh250's and Borg warner gear boxes



## mkolluri (Sep 12, 2014)

Shawncrockett said:


> I purchased these two motor/gear box sets and want to do a build. I have an hpevs ac51 and controller I was thinking of using for a generator and some Tessa cells for batteries. Any controller ideas?


Did you figure out a controller yet?


----------

